# صلاه للبابا كيرلس السادس



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد أمين
:new5:
سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك علمتنى ان ألتجىء اليك فى وقت الشدائد وقلت لى أدعينى فى وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى فأنا يارب أصرخ اليك أن تعطينى حكمه وفهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان وأعطنى نعمة حتى أعبر هذه التجربة بسلام وأمنحنى سلاما عميقا وبركة فى الوقت الذى اكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان .
ربى يسوع المسيح أتوسل اليك أن تعطينى نعمة فى أعين الاساتذة وحنن قلوبهم فى تصحيح أوراقى, يارب أنى خاطىء ولم أرضيك ولم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة ولكنى أسألك أن لا تعطينى كشرورى وفساد قلبى بل بعطفك وحنانك فأنت يارب قلت" أسألوا تعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا أقرعوا يفتح لكم " فها انا يارب أدنو منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتى لآنك قلت " من يقبل الى لا أخرجه خارجا " 
أستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك 

...........................الى الابد أمين............................​


----------



## rose24 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه للبابا كيرلس السادس*

*هذي الصلاة تذكرني بأيام صعبة ايام دراستي الجامعية
وبصدق وامانة بابا كيرلس ساندني مساندة اب لأبنته..بركات هذا القديس الكبير مع جميعنا ..امين
شكرا عزيزي فروشة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه للبابا كيرلس السادس*

شكرآ روزى حبيبتى على الرد

و كمان البابا وقف معايا ايام الامتحانات كتير جدآ

البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة 

صلوات القديس تكون مع جميعنا آمين

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه للبابا كيرلس السادس*

*ميرسى ليكى يا فراشة المنتدى صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا ومعاكى:yaka:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه للبابا كيرلس السادس*

ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك انتى و اسرتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشة المنتدى صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا ومعاكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى على الصلاه يا فراشه 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

اميـن

صلاه فى منتهى الروعة يا فراشة

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

الرب يباركك ويحفظك ، الصلاة مهمة ولها تأثير قوي وفعال


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا فراشة المنتدى صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا ومعاكى


 



kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> ميرررسى على الصلاه يا فراشه ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 


كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> صلاه فى منتهى الروعة يا فراشة
> 
> ...


 


joyful song قال:


> الرب يباركك ويحفظك ، الصلاة مهمة ولها تأثير قوي وفعال


 
مشكووووووووووووورين على مروركم الرائع اخوتي

الرب يبارككم وبركة البابا كيرلس تكون معاكم​


----------

